# Drake outlaw



## Backcountry 16

Anyone looked at any more pics of this boat I could only find the one review on YouTube looks pretty sweet.


----------



## NativeBone

Second time i have seen someone inquire. Could bit find much info but here is a Facebook link

https://d.facebook.com/drakeboatworks/?__tn__=CH-R


----------



## Backcountry 16

NativeBone said:


> Second time i have seen someone inquire. Could bit find much info but here is a Facebook link
> 
> https://d.facebook.com/drakeboatworks/?__tn__=CH-R


No Facebook never had it never will suckerberg is the devil.


----------



## NativeBone

Lol.i don't have Facebook and never have, Ever!
But, alot of businesses share their product/platform and is open to the public without an account, and this is one of them.


----------



## Backcountry 16

I'm liking what I am seeing so far not sure about that advent yet cockpit looks cramped really hoping to see it next week if I can make it there. That outlaw looks nice and basic .


----------



## yobata

....harry spear

Minimalist skiffs that will work great with a 25hp 2 stroke merc


----------



## Stevie

The Outlaw looks sweet to me.


----------



## Backcountry 16

yobata said:


> ....harry spear
> 
> Minimalist skiffs that will work great with a 25hp 2 stroke merc


He is hard to contact tried numerous times.


----------



## crboggs

Backcountry 16 said:


> He is hard to contact tried numerous times.


The two times I called he answered the phone. First time was brief because he was working on a skiff but the second time he gave me advice about the used skiff I was looking to buy and remembered building it and the original owner. He's a good dude if you can catch up to him...

The Drake boats look sweet. Have seen them on IG for awhile now. Good to see some boats come out of the flood tide areas...they like their tillers up there.


----------



## Backcountry 16

crboggs said:


> The two times I called he answered the phone. First time was brief because he was working on a skiff but the second time he gave me advice about the used skiff I was looking to buy and remembered building it and the original owner. He's a good dude if you can catch up to him...
> 
> The Drake boats look sweet. Have seen them on IG for awhile now. Good to see some boats come out of the flood tide areas...they like their tillers up there.


I will try again I emailed him and valled on several occasions illI definitely try again.


----------



## Str8-Six

I’d get the outlaw. I’ve seen the nomad in person when they were doing a demo in Jax. He was really nice and let me check it out. The fit n finish was amazing. The video on youtube of the outlaw shows it floating high and still pretty stable.


----------



## NativeBone

@Backcountry 16 *Not mine*
*But here is a spear for sale

https://spacecoast.craigslist.org/boa/d/16-boat/6606948352.html*


----------



## Backcountry 16

NativeBone said:


> @Backcountry 16 *Not mine*
> *But here is a spear for sale
> 
> https://spacecoast.craigslist.org/boa/d/16-boat/6606948352.html*


That's called a skinny stalker it was for sale in Miami last year it's a Spears though for sure because I talked to the guy that owned it over there.


----------



## Backcountry 16

The Drake is nice but I just got a qoute and it's more than I am looking to spend right now beautiful boat for sure though.


----------



## flysalt060

That is a silent stalker. The version with some low tide guide influences, as Harry was starting it. Like the drake, but damn, outta my price range.


----------



## Backcountry 16

flysalt060 said:


> That is a silent stalker. The version with some low tide guide influences, as Harry was starting it. Like the drake, but damn, outta my price range.


Yes mine also sweet boat but I would cringe the first time I scraped an oyster bar in that thing.


----------



## bermuda

The outlaw has specs similar to a shadowcast 18


----------



## manny2376

Backcountry 16 said:


> The Drake is nice but I just got a qoute and it's more than I am looking to spend right now beautiful boat for sure though.



Just curious, what did they quote you?


----------



## Backcountry 16

manny2376 said:


> Just curious, what did they quote you?


I pmd you


----------



## Guest

manny2376 said:


> Just curious, what did they quote you?


base model is 20k


----------



## trekker

I figured with all carbon it would cost some money. But it is definately a sweet boat.


----------



## bugslinger

that isn't that bad considering the Glide is more out the door.


----------



## Tigweld

This post is worthless with out pics


----------



## Tigweld

Spy photo


----------



## Smackdaddy53

That chair looks comfy


----------



## sjrobin

Tigweld said:


> View attachment 29958
> View attachment 29959
> This post is worthless with out pics


So how long have you had it? Would it handle the weight of a four cycle engine?


----------



## Tigweld

Not mine, spent a day helping them finish it. I was designed for a modern 4 stroke


----------



## crboggs

bugslinger said:


> that isn't that bad considering the Glide is more out the door.


Was thinking the same thing...$20k would be extremely competitive in today's market for a quality technical skiff.


----------



## jlindsley

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That chair looks comfy


Lol aesthetically pleasing but the harsh reality is someone will be playing Rock Paper Scissors each am for getting to steer the tiller


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jlindsley said:


> Lol aesthetically pleasing but the harsh reality is someone will be playing Rock Paper Scissors each am for getting to steer the tiller


It’s probably the customer’s request, not standard equipment. I’d rather have an insulated coffin box/cooler with a side opening lid, cushioned top and back rest mounted on the grab bar on a tiller skiff like that.


----------



## texasag07

I would bet that is introductory pricing to get a few out into the market like most skiff companies do.


----------



## Backcountry 16

I wss qouted 22 k no motor yesterday not sure where the 20 k came from


----------



## Stevie

Backcountry 16 said:


> I wss qouted 22 k no motor yesterday not sure where the 20 k came from


The promo I saw said $20k for the first 3 orders.


----------



## prinjm6

Tabs look just like the ones on my Evo X. Hmmmmm



Tigweld said:


> View attachment 29958
> View attachment 29959
> This post is worthless with out pics


----------



## 994

prinjm6 said:


> Tabs look just like the ones on my Evo X. Hmmmmm


Recessed trim tabs have been around far longer than your Evo.


----------



## East Cape

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Recessed trim tabs have been around far longer than your Evo.



Show me another skiff company that was out "before" the EVOx that has a hybrid tab placement of actuator on the outside and a tab undernenath? Yes tabs have been mounted on the outside as a whole or as a whole on the inside like the HPX...but show me a hybrid set up please? Thank you in advance!


----------



## permitchaser

Tigweld said:


> View attachment 29960
> View attachment 29961
> Spy photo


Thanks for posting pictures. I was wondering what one looked like


----------



## texasag07

East Cape said:


> Show me another skiff company that was out "before" the EVOx that has a hybrid tab placement of actuator on the outside and a tab undernenath? Yes tabs have been mounted on the outside as a whole or as a whole on the inside like the HPX...but show me a hybrid set up please? Thank you in advance!


Why is this better?

I would much prefer to have the tab fully recessed like a maverick than sticking out some or all the way. I have never hung a fly line on a maverick tab.

Aside from being different what are the performance benefits of it?


----------



## Stevie

East Cape said:


> Show me another skiff company that was out "before" the EVOx that has a hybrid tab placement of actuator on the outside and a tab undernenath? Yes tabs have been mounted on the outside as a whole or as a whole on the inside like the HPX...but show me a hybrid set up please? Thank you in advance!


Hey Kevin,

Pls explain the advantage of the hybrid tabs. I understand that normal tabs are fish losers/ heart breakers. I have always thought recessed tabs like the Mavericks create turbulence/ inefficiency in the planing hull like a tunnel. Obviously with recessed and hybrid tabs, the length of tabs to bow is less than conventional tabs. What else am I missing?

Best
Steve


----------



## B_Torren

Sure looks as though Kevin has something to gripe about! Trim tabs are a direct knock off. I’m surprised HB hasn’t taken notice of the hulls insane similarity to a glades skiff. I guess they’re too busy noticing the Drakes other boat is a pro splash with ugly spray rails.


----------



## NativeBone

@Backcountry 16
Provides some more details. 

https://www.skifflife.com/2967326/new-skiff-alert-drake-outlaw/?utm_source=Skiff+Life+Special+Offers+&+News&utm_campaign=076e4663ee-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2017_11_24_COPY_06&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_df3405fa3f-076e4663ee-553808945&mc_cid=076e4663ee&mc_eid=75f7c606e7


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Sharp looking rig. Regardless of who "pioneered" what, it' a well built skiff at a price point that makes it accessible to the people. Should be an honest competitor to the glide, cayo 173, glades skiff class of boats (the fishiest class in my opinion)


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Everything is a knockoff of something these days, get over it.


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

That's a nice looking boat. 

I can see why some would be a little threatened by it.

I'm not a huge fan of the shape of the spray rails on the other model. The boat looks like it is winking or something.


----------



## 994

East Cape said:


> show me a hybrid set up please? Thank you in advance!


Cobia with semi-recessed tabs..











Key West with semi recessed tabs.


----------



## East Cape

Not a Skiff or Poling skiff.
This is a segment/sector we have protected under the "USVPA"...
Please show me a skiff/poling skiff before the EVOx that has a hybrid tab set up?
I'm well aware in other sectors some may have done it. Again, different class and they may not have filled for a VPA on it too? 
We did it in our sector and did it the right legal way and it was accepted. This is one of many other features we have protected and will continue to protect on other models and future models. This and future things is what makes us unique...As the years go on it is getting harder to be different and when you have something different you have to now protect it as others will jump on it. 
Some of you may think this is bad and others get it and understand? The GLIDE is also $16,500 for boat/trailer set-up with poling platform and pp clips. Were not threatened by anybody as we embrace competition! We've been saying that since 2004. Choice is good for the consumer and we are happy to be a part of that!


----------



## SomaliPirate

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Cobia with semi-recessed tabs..
> 
> View attachment 30012
> 
> 
> 
> Key West with semi recessed tabs.
> 
> View attachment 30013


dat deadrise tho


----------



## Stevie

And the Caimen (which was the basis for the Vantage, Fury and Glide) was not inspired by the Whipray??

You’ve heard Picasso’s saying popularized by Steve Jobs: 

“Good artists copy. Great artists steal.”

I’d say ECC and the Drake brothers are great artists.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Stevie said:


> And the Caimen (which was the basis for the Vantage, Fury and Glide) was not inspired by the Whipray??
> 
> You’ve heard Picasso’s saying popularized by Steve Jobs:
> 
> “Good artists copy. Great artists steal.”
> 
> I’d say ECC and the Drake brothers are great artists.


----------



## crboggs

First time I've noticed that tumblehome stern shape on a skiff. Anyone else use it?


----------



## Backcountry 16

You guys build boats not save lives just saying. Albeit nice boats.


----------



## texasag07

East Cape said:


> Not a Skiff or Poling skiff.
> This is a segment/sector we have protected under the "USVPA"...
> Please show me a skiff/poling skiff before the EVOx that has a hybrid tab set up?
> I'm well aware in other sectors some may have done it. Again, different class and they may not have filled for a VPA on it too?
> We did it in our sector and did it the right legal way and it was accepted. This is one of many other features we have protected and will continue to protect on other models and future models. This and future things is what makes us unique...As the years go on it is getting harder to be different and when you have something different you have to now protect it as others will jump on it.
> Some of you may think this is bad and others get it and understand? The GLIDE is also $16,500 for boat/trailer set-up with poling platform and pp clips. Were not threatened by anybody as we embrace competition! We've been saying that since 2004. Choice is good for the consumer and we are happy to be a part of that!


What are the preformance gains of this hybrid setup versus tab in or tab out?


----------



## East Cape

Stevie said:


> And the Caimen (which was the basis for the Vantage, Fury and Glide) was not inspired by the Whipray??
> 
> You’ve heard Picasso’s saying popularized by Steve Jobs:
> 
> “Good artists copy. Great artists steal.”
> 
> I’d say ECC and the Drake brothers are great artists.




I'm sorry to say it was not! 
A Caimen is 17'10" long, 61" wide and has triangle inset that fits 4-strokes/jack-plates/doesn't need spray rails inside of sponsons. It also features a curved "inset" spray rail that is wider than some other brands biggest model. Also features a deck over 6' long etc.
The Caimen was our third model ( designed it 07' ) and the base for all newer models after...
When we did oversize massive spray rails on the Caimen there was only two other companies prior that had some sort of style line/upper chine/ integrated into the hull. One was HB and the other Man O War... 15yrs strong for us so were not new by any means and if we went off the years we started we would be 19yrs along as a builder. Hope this helps you on the Caimen?


----------



## East Cape

texasag07 said:


> What are the preformance gains of this hybrid setup versus tab in or tab out?



A few actually...
I can tell you less noise and easier to service than going fully inside. Then there is a few more reasons as well.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

How’s that EVO X Tunnel coming along?


----------



## Stevie

East Cape said:


> I'm sorry to say it was not!
> A Caimen is 17'10" long, 61" wide and has triangle inset that fits 4-strokes/jack-plates/doesn't need spray rails inside of sponsons. It also features a curved "inset" spray rail that is wider than some other brands biggest model. Also features a deck over 6' long etc.
> The Caimen was our third model ( designed it 07' ) and the base for all newer models after...
> When we did oversize massive spray rails on the Caimen there was only two other companies prior that had some sort of style line/upper chine/ integrated into the hull. One was HB and the other Man O War... 15yrs strong for us so were not new by any means and if we went off the years we started we would be 19yrs along as a builder. Hope this helps you on the Caimen?


I loved my Caimen. If you got rid of the sponsons and made it lighter it would be even better.


----------



## East Cape

Stevie said:


> I loved my Caimen. If you got rid of the sponsons and made it lighter it would be even better.


Thank you...
We can for sure make it lighter and if we took the sponsons off you would have something close to a Glide. It going no sponsons a GLIDE or EVO would be my choice. Tight lines and I'm off this thread


----------



## Fishshoot

Man if you like a certain boat just buy the damn thing. There are so many options out there now we are really lucky!! It is all just a balance of what you think you need, what you really need, how much money you have and how long you are willing to wait! I would have loved to look at the Drake skiff but there were enough quality choices in Florida for me. From what I have seen they make mighty fine skiffs! I drive a Ford, you like your Chevy? Dodge? Toyota? It aint mine I am happy with mine are you happy with yours?? I like my rifle, it works for me maybe yours cost more or less is heavier or lighter, none of that matters if I like mine. You like a fly line with heavier shorter shooting head? Good for you it doesn't mean I am right because I like a longer head! This is America and we have freedom and good fishing and the luxury to have opinions about a luxury item like a skiff. Isn't that fucking great!?!


----------



## East Cape

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How’s that EVO X Tunnel coming along?


GREAT actually...
You seem to know more than me?! LOL
I'm ready to build more but still think a sponson skiff with vented tunnel will rival any and all flat-back skiff. again thats my IMHO.

On another note.
We at ECS have no ill feeling toward DRAKE/CAYO/CHITTUM/HB, etc.
Why? After this many years doing it we've realized choices are good for the consumer. We can't control what all of you think or want. All we can do is focus on our brand and continue to be innovative and do what we love! Take care and we wish all of you the best!
Kevin


----------



## Str8-Six

If I had a 25hp laying around and looking for a skiff to put it on, I would look hard at the Glide first, Spear second, Cayo third and then maybe this one. The Glide just does so many things very well, just not everything very well of course.


----------



## EdK13

East Cape said:


> GREAT actually...
> You seem to know more than me?! LOL
> I'm ready to build more but still think a sponson skiff with vented tunnel will rival any and all flat-back skiff. again thats my IMHO.
> 
> On another note.
> We at ECS have no ill feeling toward DRAKE/CAYO/CHITTUM/HB, etc.
> Why? After this many years doing it we've realized choices are good for the consumer. We can't control what all of you think or want. All we can do is focus on our brand and continue to be innovative and do what we love! Take care and we wish all of you the best!
> Kevin


All I know is Kevin always took my calls even with just delivered food and a hungry family waiting. He was fun and instructive to talk with. I like the looks of the drake..nice and simple. And that chair reminds me of Captain Mark's Caimen tiller from back in the day. That was a cool video.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Str8-Six said:


> If I had a 25hp laying around and looking for a skiff to put it on, I would look hard at the Glide first, Spear second, Cayo third and then maybe this one. The Glide just does so many things very well, just not everything very well of course.


That's exactly what I have and are looking hard at the glide and a spears.


----------



## T Bone

EdK13 said:


> All I know is Kevin always took my calls even with just delivered food and a hungry family waiting. He was fun and instructive to talk with. I like the looks of the drake..nice and simple. And that chair reminds me of the old mans Caimen tiller from back in the day. That was a cool video.


I loved that video. I've always wanted a tiller skiff with a teak chair which im sure stemmed from the video...


----------



## YnR

Stevie said:


> And the Caimen (which was the basis for the Vantage, Fury and Glide) was not inspired by the Whipray??
> 
> You’ve heard Picasso’s saying popularized by Steve Jobs:
> 
> “Good artists copy. Great artists steal.”
> 
> I’d say ECC and the Drake brothers are great artists.





Stevie said:


> I loved my Caimen. If you got rid of the sponsons and made it lighter it would be even better.


You’re a fanboy and a hater all rolled into one. I’m so confused. MS has reached a whole new level.


----------



## EdK13

T Bone said:


> I loved that video. I've always wanted a tiller skiff with a teak chair which im sure stemmed from the video...


Really Cool!


----------



## Zika

For the record, the Bayshore flats boat had a true NC tumblehome aft and recessed tabs. It was a poling boat, not a skiff.

And Capt. Mark might take exception to being called an old man.  He did a great job personalizing his Caimen. Have caught some nice fish with him on it!


----------



## Stevie

YnR said:


> You’re a fanboy and a hater all rolled into one. I’m so confused. MS has reached a whole new level.


I’m not a hater. I love boats.


----------



## Stevie

EdK13 said:


> Really Cool!


George Sawley admitted that the Chittum was inspired by the Maverick on this forum. I have a Laguna Madre and love it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

East Cape said:


> GREAT actually...
> You seem to know more than me?! LOL
> I'm ready to build more but still think a sponson skiff with vented tunnel will rival any and all flat-back skiff. again thats my IMHO.
> 
> On another note.
> We at ECS have no ill feeling toward DRAKE/CAYO/CHITTUM/HB, etc.
> Why? After this many years doing it we've realized choices are good for the consumer. We can't control what all of you think or want. All we can do is focus on our brand and continue to be innovative and do what we love! Take care and we wish all of you the best!
> Kevin


I remember a member had one and did not hear much about it since.


----------



## Shadow

Old man? Ha!


----------



## not2shabby

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I remember a member had one and did not hear much about it since.


Need to get this shirt for Mac...


----------



## EdK13

Stevie said:


> George Sawley admitted that the Chittum was inspired by the Maverick on this forum. I have a Laguna Madre and love it.


And you are a boat addict! Hows the Mirage coming along? Love them restored older flats boats!



Shadow said:


> Old man? Ha!
> View attachment 30039
> View attachment 30040


Figure of speech....maybe "old salt" would have been more accurate. HA! Great Pictures. Man... That thing is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How’s that EVO X Tunnel coming along?


----------



## Stevie

EdK13 said:


> And you are a boat addict! Hows the Mirage coming along? Love them restored older flats boats!


Yes EdK13 I’m a skiffjunkie. Fishing has me even more ate up... The Mirage is still on a weight loss program. Tearing out a lot of wet foam, redundant liner walls, buckets, etc. We should reach the rebuilding phase within a week or so once we determine a base line weight. Hopefully rebuilding with modern techniques and updated materials will result in a stronger lighter boat. The Mirage 1 is a nostalgia boat for me. What I like is the Dolphin Superskiff hull design with a more stable platform.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Shadow said:


> Old man? Ha!
> View attachment 30039
> View attachment 30040


Beautiful skiff and such a level attitude...


----------



## permitchaser

Man a lot of opinions one way or another. You can like the Drake, you don't have to buy it.
I like it, especially that wooden seat


----------



## Tommy1

I think the beavertail micro has a curved transom similar to this boat. You can also get the benefit of what I guess is called a "hybrid"? tab by using lenco's 4x12. They are extremely effective and stick out only 4".


----------



## Stevie

Backcountry 16 said:


> Anyone looked at any more pics of this boat I could only find the one review on YouTube looks pretty sweet.


Hey Jimmy,

This thread got sideswiped last week. Back to your original question on the Outlaw. Here is a review on the Outlaw on Instagram from Carl Granger at Skiff Outfitters:

"Honestly the most exciting skiff I've seen in a long time. Trim and nimble without being dinky, sexy lines, next level construction, and a finish to rival any boat on the market today. Three words: Get. In. Line."

Regarding upper spray rail design on the Nomad (similar to the Outlaw), Chris Morejohn's comments on his blog:

"The Drake Brothers new design. Very original upper spray chine detail here. Love the looks of this."

As an aside, I understand the Nomad has a 7 degree deadrise at transom, no sponsons, and handles a F70 very well. So it is different, and the Drake Brothers are GREAT ARTISTS....

If the Outlaw really is built at 320 lbs dry weight as advertised, it will run and pole great with a 25 hp Mercury 2 stroke. With carbon, innegra, epoxy construction, I believe they can achieve that weight. IMHO, the Outlaw is probably worth the $22k w/o power both in terms of performance and resale.

**My comments are desk jockey observations on my phone and computer, and feedback to me from guys who trialed the Drake boats. If I did not already have a 98 Whipray that weighs under 500 pounds rigged with a Mercury 25 hp, I would be headed to SC to sea-trial the Outlaw....

Best,
Steve


----------



## EdK13




----------



## ReelFisher

I sea trialed the Outlaw a couple weeks ago while they were at Tolers Cove marina doing demos. Got a chance to run it in some skinny creeks and pole through some very soft mud. I wouldn't describe it as tippy and with the way the deck is set up it appears to have more beam than it actually does...at least it did to me. Poled well and felt light, but I wasn't able to get a true feel for it since the wind was howling and the bottom was so soft. I did notice a couple imperfections in the liner that were a little glaring, but overall it was a very nice boat. You can tell Jordan and Wilds really enjoy what they do and put a lot of thought into their boats.


----------



## sjrobin

ReelFisher said:


> I sea trialed the Outlaw a couple weeks ago while they were at Tolers Cove marina doing demos. Got a chance to run it in some skinny creeks and pole through some very soft mud. I wouldn't describe it as tippy and with the way the deck is set up it appears to have more beam than it actually does...at least it did to me. Poled well and felt light, but I wasn't able to get a true feel for it since the wind was howling and the bottom was so soft. I did notice a couple imperfections in the liner that were a little glaring, but overall it was a very nice boat. You can tell Jordan and Wilds really enjoy what they do and put a lot of thought into their boats.


Mercury 25 HP 2 cycle? Like the engine in the video that is no longer manufactured. That is a deal breaker.


----------



## Backcountry 16

sjrobin said:


> Mercury 25 HP 2 cycle? Like the engine in the video that is no longer manufactured. That is a deal breaker.


I already have that motor and was injuring about this boat as I was looking for a hull.


----------



## ReelFisher

Yes, it has the 2 stroke Mercury on it. But they designed it for modern four strokes...they just happen to like the old 2 strokes and wanted to see how it would run. I'd be interested in seeing what a new 30 or 40 Tohatsu would do.


----------



## sjrobin

East Cape said:


> GREAT actually...
> You seem to know more than me?! LOL
> I'm ready to build more but still think a sponson skiff with vented tunnel will rival any and all flat-back skiff. again thats my IMHO.
> 
> On another note.
> We at ECS have no ill feeling toward DRAKE/CAYO/CHITTUM/HB, etc.
> Why? After this many years doing it we've realized choices are good for the consumer. We can't control what all of you think or want. All we can do is focus on our brand and continue to be innovative and do what we love! Take care and we wish all of you the best!
> Kevin


I agree. Sponson skiffs draft less with more engine weight forward. They are more versatile than flat back skiffs.


----------



## Stevie

sjrobin said:


> I agree. Sponson skiffs draft less with more engine weight forward. They are more versatile than flat back skiffs.


I love all the opinions and viewpoints on MS. My conclusion after an multi skiff odyssey (the first 3 with sponsons) is exactly the opposite: I don't like sponsons. I prefer a straight transom, hopefully curved with a modern design, like the Drakes, Chittum and some of the newer CM boats. 

I've considered taking an old 17.8 and fill in the sponsons like they're doing with the Marquesa....


----------



## El_Muchaco_Pescado

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It’s probably the customer’s request, not standard equipment. I’d rather have an insulated coffin box/cooler with a side opening lid, cushioned top and back rest mounted on the grab bar on a tiller skiff like that.


So the Outlaw was designed as a Tiller model for the ability to have a simple boat at an entry level that a younger guy could afford. the truth is though that the material they build with are incredible its all carbon Inegra. I am planning to order one here in the next two months. The quality is incredible and she drafts really shallow. Right around 3 inches. The way Wilds and Jordan though to build it you can trim the nose down and run on plane at like 11 miles an hour, which is really awesome when you are in creeks that you don't know much about or in manatee infested Mosquito Lagoon like I am.


----------



## bryson

Got a chance to see the boat in person last weekend. I didn't look over it closely, but it's a pretty sexy little skiff. It would be nice if they would build it in plain ole fiberglass for an even more entry-level platform, but I definitely understand if they want to maintain a "top-tier" reputation.


----------



## El_Muchaco_Pescado

bryson said:


> Got a chance to see the boat in person last weekend. I didn't look over it closely, but it's a pretty sexy little skiff. It would be nice if they would build it in plain ole fiberglass for an even more entry-level platform, but I definitely understand if they want to maintain a "top-tier" reputation.



Were you at the Tailers Ball? Yeah that Carbon Inegra is sweet stuff. It cost them a lot more to build but it keeps the skiffs light and helps repel water instead of absorb. I took it out a few weeks ago in the Lagoon and its one hell of a sweet boat.


----------



## bryson

El_Muchaco_Pescado said:


> Were you at the Tailers Ball? Yeah that Carbon Inegra is sweet stuff. It cost them a lot more to build but it keeps the skiffs light and helps repel water instead of absorb. I took it out a few weeks ago in the Lagoon and its one hell of a sweet boat.


Yeah, I was. I would have liked to get a closer look at the boat, but it was pretty crowded there. Is it a flat-bottom skiff or is there a small deadrise?


----------



## El_Muchaco_Pescado

bryson said:


> Yeah, I was. I would have liked to get a closer look at the boat, but it was pretty crowded there. Is it a flat-bottom skiff or is there a small deadrise?


 It has a 2 degree deadrise. Yeah it got pretty crowded there those boys stayed busy all night.


----------



## el9surf

A 3 inch draft with any deadrise seems a bit exaggerated.


----------



## El_Muchaco_Pescado

el9surf said:


> A 3 inch draft with any deadrise seems a bit exaggerated.


I apologize I should say 3-5". however when we parked at the sand bar we needed to pin it with the motor as it was so shallow the it didn'nt beach. My buddies Whipray stuck just fine and its a very simple tiller that had an empty gas tank. The Outlaw pretty much floats in nothing and poles right around 3".


----------



## mtoddsolomon

My skiff actually floats in air, it's got a draft of -4". They did laminate it with unicorn tears, and fairy grounds so that must have something to do with it.


----------



## El_Muchaco_Pescado

mtoddsolomon said:


> My skiff actually floats in air, it's got a draft of -4". They did laminate it with unicorn tears, and fairy grounds so that must have something to do with it.


Sign me up for the model! Must be built by Jorge Jetson!


----------



## flysalt060

bryson said:


> Yeah, I was. I would have liked to get a closer look at the boat, but it was pretty crowded there. Is it a flat-bottom skiff or is there a small deadrise?


Puckett can throw a party!Shoulda drove the 6 hrs south. Woulda had some more stories I am sure.


----------



## HPXFLY

El_Muchaco_Pescado said:


> So the Outlaw was designed as a Tiller model for the ability to have a simple boat at an entry level that a younger guy could afford. the truth is though that the material they build with are incredible its all carbon Inegra. I am planning to order one here in the next two months. The quality is incredible and she drafts really shallow. Right around 3 inches. The way Wilds and Jordan though to build it you can trim the nose down and run on plane at like 11 miles an hour, which is really awesome when you are in creeks that you don't know much about or in manatee infested Mosquito Lagoon like I am.


regarding the 11mph plane..a few boats do that I can hold my whip at 9.5 mph just an FYI


----------



## El_Muchaco_Pescado

flysalt060 said:


> Puckett can throw a party!Shoulda drove the 6 hrs south. Woulda had some more stories I am sure.


Yes he can! We had a good time.


----------



## El_Muchaco_Pescado

HPXFLY said:


> regarding the 11mph plane..a few boats do that I can hold my whip at 9.5 mph just an FYI


I knew the Whips could but I knew they quit making them. I'm sure their other ones outside of the bay boats do as well. I didn't know anyone else had a boat that did that other than the whip and the Outlaw. Good to know.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Sharp looking boat. Had they been in the market when I was looking to buy a skiff I very likely may have bought one over the Cayo, and I f*cking love my skiff. Just speaking factual numbers I can promise you that it will not pole in "three inches". 

Simply does not have the dimensions/displacement to do that with two people and a fishing load. I can say this with just about 100% certainty because the dimensions of my skiff are extremely* similar, and I don't even have a liner in my hull. But I do have a four stroke 30 so tack at least 75lbs onto the transom of what you're seeing out of the demo Outlaw. Not a hater at all, I love what they do and if I was in the market I'd jump all over the Outlaw. Just talking numbers here..


----------



## Net 30

ReelFisher said:


> I did notice a couple imperfections in the liner that were a little glaring, but overall it was a very nice boat.


Curious what kind of imperfections there were and if they were going to fix/repair?


----------



## ReelFisher

I won't even pretend to be knowledgeable on the carbon inegra layup process. But on the demo Outlaw I did notice some air bubbles in the liner and a place near the front bulkhead that almost looked like the edge of a carbon sheet poking through. I have no doubt the quality/fit and finish is top notch on all of their customer boats and the Outlaw at the Tailers Ball this year looked fantastic.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

El_Muchaco_Pescado said:


> I knew the Whips could but I knew they quit making them. I'm sure their other ones outside of the bay boats do as well. I didn't know anyone else had a boat that did that other than the whip and the Outlaw. Good to know.


My HPX Tunnel will stay on plane with tabs down and motor trimmed out at 9-10mph all day. It wouldn’t do it before I added the compression plate, it fell off around 12-13mph.


----------



## Net 30

ReelFisher said:


> I won't even pretend to be knowledgeable on the carbon inegra layup process. But on the demo Outlaw I did notice some air bubbles in the liner and a place near the front bulkhead that almost looked like the edge of a carbon sheet poking through. I have no doubt the quality/fit and finish is top notch on all of their customer boats and the Outlaw at the Tailers Ball this year looked fantastic.


Thanks. Look forward to seeing one in person soon.


----------



## 994

Define “entry level that a younger guy can afford” because last time I checked it was nearing $30k.


----------



## Bluwave

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Define “entry level that a younger guy can afford” because last time I checked it was nearing $30k.


I'd be interested in one if it would Draft less from my bank account.


----------



## Rick_Hem

Yea I thought it looked pretty sharp and wouldn't necessarily call it entry level either.


----------



## trekker

East Cape said:


> Not a Skiff or Poling skiff.
> This is a segment/sector we have protected under the "USVPA"...
> Please show me a skiff/poling skiff before the EVOx that has a hybrid tab set up?
> I'm well aware in other sectors some may have done it. Again, different class and they may not have filled for a VPA on it too?
> We did it in our sector and did it the right legal way and it was accepted. This is one of many other features we have protected and will continue to protect on other models and future models. This and future things is what makes us unique...As the years go on it is getting harder to be different and when you have something different you have to now protect it as others will jump on it.
> Some of you may think this is bad and others get it and understand? The GLIDE is also $16,500 for boat/trailer set-up with poling platform and pp clips. Were not threatened by anybody as we embrace competition! We've been saying that since 2004. Choice is good for the consumer and we are happy to be a part of that!


Lol. Sounds like another legal battle.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

No offense, but east cape isn’t the company involved in legal battles like a lot of others. You can laugh make claims all you want by they do things the right way, and saying stuff like that is just going to make you look like an idiot.


----------



## Stevie

I'm confused Todd, Kevin said East Cape has patents for hybrid trim tabs in the technical poling skiff segment and plans to protect that feature under the patent.... what does that mean???? To me it's calling a lawyer or going to court to enforce the patent.... Am I an idiot for reading it that way?

Todd, you love to stir the pot, so I'll take your bait. This thread was supposed to be about the Drake Outlaw.... But there's a whole lot of East Cape media bias, a veiled threat, and a plug for the Glide directly from Kevin in this thread.... Am I an idiot for that observation?


----------



## mtoddsolomon

No not and idiot, but trekker made it sound like East cape is involved in multiple legal battles and I wanted to do my part to make sure that it’s out there that it’s not true. Now it’s no secret that I’m an east cape fan, and I love stirring the pot but looking at this skiff and not comparing it to something wouldn’t be microskiff.


----------



## trekker

These are infused with Epoxy. Are the hulls finished with paint then? Ive never heard of an epoxy boat with gelcoat.


----------



## flysalt060

Maybe they are infused with epoxy. Who knows. There are many ways to lay up carbon fiber.That is not the point of this topic.


----------



## Bluwave

trekker said:


> These are infused with Epoxy. Are the hulls finished with paint then? Ive never heard of an epoxy boat with gelcoat.


Chittum and Drake use gelcoat with their epoxy skiffs.


----------



## trekker

flysalt060 said:


> Maybe they are infused with epoxy. Who knows. There are many ways to lay up carbon fiber.That is not the point of this topic.


Oh. I was under the impression we were discussing this new boat.


----------



## Stevie

mtoddsolomon said:


> No not and idiot, but trekker made it sound like East cape is involved in multiple legal battles and I wanted to do my part to make sure that it’s out there that it’s not true. Now it’s no secret that I’m an east cape fan, and I love stirring the pot but looking at this skiff and not comparing it to something wouldn’t be microskiff.


And if we didn’t have a heavy EC slant, it wouldn’t be Microskiff. I have enjoyed and appreciate participating in this forum, and I owned a Caimen... but have to make that comment. 

Imagine if Hal Chittum had jumped on this thread to comment about his proprietary/ patented features that he felt the Drakes are copying.... then proceeded to pitch the Mangrove 18.... then dodged questions about a high profile build like Kevin did about the EvoX tunnel.... the house would have burned down.


----------



## MooreMiller

trekker said:


> These are infused with Epoxy. Are the hulls finished with paint then? Ive never heard of an epoxy boat with gelcoat.


A couple of Glasser’s boats were epoxy with a poly gel coat. If I remember correctly he gelcoated and then laid a light chopped strand mat and let it dry. Then used a mechanical bond between the skin coat and the laminate.


----------



## Stevie

I would love to see the Outlaw in person. The carbon epoxy build, fit and finish are impressive. There’s a nice video clip on Instagram of the Outlaw running Charleston Harbor in some pretty big chop w/ a 25 Mercury 2 stroke. 

Maybe you could compare the Outlaw to the New Water Willet? 18’3” LOA / 62” beam. Full carbon build. 240 lbs??? No hatches. $40k. For that kind of money I would get a Chittum Mangrove tiller. 

The Outlaw seems like a good deal in the $20’s. 

And, the OP of this thread, Backcountry 16, Jimmy, has done very well with his EvergladeZ.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Stevie said:


> And if we didn’t have a heavy EC slant, it wouldn’t be Microskiff. I have enjoyed and appreciate participating in this forum, and I owned a Caimen... but have to make that comment.
> 
> Imagine if Hal Chittum had jumped on this thread to comment about his proprietary/ patented features that he felt the Drakes are copying.... then proceeded to pitch the Mangrove 18.... then dodged questions about a high profile build like Kevin did about the EvoX tunnel.... the house would have burned down.


EvoX Tunnel...what ever happened to those? Nevermind, back to the Outlaw.


----------



## Billthechair

FlyCoast said:


> base model is 20k


Base model is now up to 24K.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Shadow said:


> Old man? Ha!
> View attachment 30039
> View attachment 30040


That Caimen is just about the sexiest damn skiff ever. The vintage feel with the wood wrap, teak seat, the mahogany toe-rail, and the old Johnson Super Seahorse medallion on the outboard. Even the metallic font used for the East Cape badge on the sides- every thing on there is just so on point.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Finn Maccumhail said:


> That Caimen is just about the sexiest damn skiff ever. The vintage feel with the wood wrap, teak seat, the mahogany toe-rail, and the old Johnson Super Seahorse medallion on the outboard. Even the metallic font used for the East Cape badge on the sides- every thing on there is just so on point.


Just needs to get rid of those push pole breaking V Marine holders. They look good but no way in hell I’d let a thousand dollar push pole rub against bare metal like that. That boat is badass though!


----------



## ZisMe

Anybody out there have any real-world experience yet running or fishing out of one of these? Doesnt seem to be a whole lot out there yet besides Drake’s marketing material.


----------



## 994

ZisMe said:


> Anybody out there have any real-world experience yet running or fishing out of one of these? Doesnt seem to be a whole lot out there yet besides Drake’s marketing material.


Haven’t fished or poled one yet, but I did get a chance to see one in person yesterday and it is a seriously nice boat. The fit and finish is as nice as I’ve seen on any other boat and the lines are incredibly smooth. Very nice looking boat.


----------



## Billthechair

East Cape said:


> I'm sorry to say it was not!
> A Caimen is 17'10" long, 61" wide and has triangle inset that fits 4-strokes/jack-plates/doesn't need spray rails inside of sponsons. It also features a curved "inset" spray rail that is wider than some other brands biggest model. Also features a deck over 6' long etc.
> The Caimen was our third model ( designed it 07' ) and the base for all newer models after...
> When we did oversize massive spray rails on the Caimen there was only two other companies prior that had some sort of style line/upper chine/ integrated into the hull. One was HB and the other Man O War... 15yrs strong for us so were not new by any means and if we went off the years we started we would be 19yrs along as a builder. Hope this helps you on the Caimen?


I have only ever heard great things about the Caimen, and I am the owner of an old Whipray that I have always loved. I think there are quite a few really good skiffs from different builders. It all depends on what you want to do with the skiff and what you can afford. And, of course, you have to take care of any skiff.


----------



## Billthechair

Str8-Six said:


> The Chittum looks like a great skiff and design but... after hearing a guides first hand experience about his chittum nightmare I wouldn’t touch one with a 100’ stick. Just like anything else that is custom built to order, I believe that good people build better boats than not so good people.
> 
> #someonegavemethepotstirringspoonandIcouldn’tresist! #ireallylikestirringthepotespeciallywhensomeoneelsestirsitfirst
> @not2shabby, where did you find that shirt, I think I might get one?
> 
> That Caimen is beautiful.


I'm interested in hearing about the guide's Chittum nightmare that was mentioned.


----------



## crboggs

T Bone said:


> I loved that video. I've always wanted a tiller skiff with a teak chair which im sure stemmed from the video...


That's about the sexiest skiff on the planet IMHO...


----------



## Stevie

Billthechair said:


> I'm interested in hearing about the guide's Chittum nightmare that was mentioned.


When I got my first Chittum 2 years ago, there were concerns about lead time and delivery. The problem was that up to about 3 years ago Chittum was sub contracting some of their build process. They were also transitioning tooling to the current deck configuration and developing the 2 degree. As of 2 years ago, Chittum took control of their whole build. Many top guides and tournament anglers in FL, TX & LA are going to Chittum. For me they performed on time on 2 new builds. The boats are really spectacular, both in 12 and 2 degree categories.


----------



## tdlredbud

I’ve never seen an outlaw in person. But from the pics I’ve seen, especially the side view, it sure does mimic a glades skiff. 

Full disclosure. I own a willet and used to own a glades skiff.


----------



## Billthechair

Stevie said:


> When I got my first Chittum 2 years ago, there were concerns about lead time and delivery. The problem was that up to about 3 years ago Chittum was sub contracting some of their build process. They were also transitioning tooling to the current deck configuration and developing the 2 degree. As of 2 years ago, Chittum took control of their whole build. Many top guides and tournament anglers in FL, TX & LA are going to Chittum. For me they performed on time on 2 new builds. The boats are really spectacular, both in 12 and 2 degree categories.


Thanks for the reply. I actually visited the Chittum factory about a week ago and Hal and George spent a couple hours with me explaining more details about the builds, the materials used and the capabilities of these skiffs than I could absorb and remember. I have to believe that quite a few guides, and other serious fisherman are buying these skiffs because they perform. I'm waiting for a demo in the 2 and 12 degree skiffs. On the flip side, I have also visited the Maverick, the Hells Bay and the East Cape factories, and truly believe that those boats are made very well too, obviously perform well for certain applications. It's great that they each, in their own way, have raised the bar for the others when it comes to quality flats skiffs that last and perform. Unfortunately, for those of us who are serious weekend anglers, they're all really expensive.


----------



## Str8-Six

I haven’t been on a chittum but I can see why they are becoming the guides standard nowadays. Being a 18hpx owner I can imagine that a significantly lighter 18hpx with effective spray rails would be a a very versatile boat. I know there is a lot more to it than that but I’d be really happy with just that and the chittum offers more from the looks of it. The guides story that was told to me happened a while ago and it probably had to do with what was already mentioned above. Delayed delivery, clients put in front of guides order and incomplete build were some of the issues mentioned to me. Rather not go into it since it’s someone else’s story. It’s all over Facebook from what I heard but I don’t have Facebook.


----------



## not2shabby

So...how 'bout that Drake Outlaw? 

Saw on their instagram story they have one headed to Corpus Christi. Looking forward to seeing it in-person. Everyone's got their opinions on aesthetics, but I think it's a beautiful little boat.


----------



## trekker

I absolutely love the Outlaw. Sweet Jesus.


----------



## Rick88

Drake builds one hell of a boat the outlaw is a great 60" boat and the nomad is a HB pro killer all day!


----------



## Billthechair

Rick88 said:


> Drake builds one hell of a boat the outlaw is a great 60" boat and the nomad is a HB pro killer all day!


They do look great. I'd like to try each of them.


----------



## gh_estero

The Outlaw is a badass microskiff! This one below is mine. Hull #007. Wilds & Jordan built this sweet boat for me and delivered it back in February.


----------



## Billthechair

gh_estero said:


> The Outlaw is a badass microskiff! This one below is mine. Hull #007. Wilds & Jordan built this sweet boat for me and delivered it back in February.
> 
> View attachment 80142
> 
> 
> View attachment 80144
> View attachment 80146
> View attachment 80148


Which engine is that? Do you consider your skiff to be tippy? And how does this skiff take a chop?


----------



## not2shabby

gh_estero said:


> The Outlaw is a badass microskiff! This one below is mine. Hull #007. Wilds & Jordan built this sweet boat for me and delivered it back in February.


Need LITERALLY all the details.


----------



## ZisMe

Now we’re talking!


----------



## Copahee Hound

gh_estero said:


> The Outlaw is a badass microskiff! This one below is mine. Hull #007. Wilds & Jordan built this sweet boat for me and delivered it back in February.


That's definitely a cool skiff! I'm going to make sure that grab bar is on whatever my next boat will be. Nice to see a skiff with as many cup holders as a bay boat! I think manufacturers forget that we have to stay hydrated


----------



## gh_estero

Engine is the latest Yamaha F25 with electric & pull start. Super light. Tilt and trim controlled through the short carbon marine tiller extension. 2 people I'm typically moving about 24-25. By myself, full tank of gas and fishing gear, maxed out at around 29 but typically running around 27.5. 
 Floats in almost nothing. 3-4 inches is very real. It is also a super super quiet poling boat. 
With the Atlas Micro jackplate, you can run the boat super super skinny, and can also get up in very little water without much or any cavitation. 
Granted its 60" wide, this boat is very stable and I would say it's more stable than a number of skiffs in the 70"+ wide category. 
It's very dry and handles chop well. Been out on a few 25 mph days in Estero & Glades and stayed dry.


----------



## Billthechair

gh_estero said:


> Engine is the latest Yamaha F25 with electric & pull start. Super light. Tilt and trim controlled through the short carbon marine tiller extension. 2 people I'm typically moving about 24-25. By myself, full tank of gas and fishing gear, maxed out at around 29 but typically running around 27.5.
> Floats in almost nothing. 3-4 inches is very real. It is also a super super quiet poling boat.
> With the Atlas Micro jackplate, you can run the boat super super skinny, and can also get up in very little water without much or any cavitation.
> Granted its 60" wide, this boat is very stable and I would say it's more stable than a number of skiffs in the 70"+ wide category.
> It's very dry and handles chop well. Been out on a few 25 mph days in Estero & Glades and stayed dry.


Thanks for the very complete and informative response.


----------



## jsnipes

really want to go fish on one of these! someone in houston please get one, thx


----------



## gh_estero

Just a few more angles. Couple other things I really like about it is that the cockpit is really large. Plenty of extra space for cooler bags, camera stuff, beanbag, etc. The storage is also massive. The entire space under the rear deck is open and the front hatch compartment goes all the way to the bow. Majority of time there is plenty of extra room in the hatches. Will come in handy for camping trips this winter. Hatches are also very dry. Front drains into the cockpit and rear drains out the stern. Rounded transom makes poling the boat backwards very easy and if you're fishing solo, poling from the front platform the boat is very level. I'm going to add a removable push pole caddy to the front platform as well.


----------



## Sublime

Sweet ride. If I were to set that up for me, I'd find a short shaft motor and lower that rear platform to 24" , but that's me.


----------



## Stevie

Sublime said:


> Sweet ride. If I were to set that up for me, I'd find a short shaft motor and lower that rear platform to 24" , but that's me.


24” poling platform is a great height.


----------



## Sublime

Stevie said:


> 24” poling platform is a great height.


Especially as I get older lol. But seriously it keeps the COG down, is easy to get on and off of, arguably doesn't spook the fish as bad, I can use it as a chair, etc


----------



## jonny

trekker said:


> These are infused with Epoxy. Are the hulls finished with paint then? Ive never heard of an epoxy boat with gelcoat.


You have to use a barrier skin coat of vinyl ester resin. It’s a poly/epoxy been to put it simply. So it will bond to to the gel and the epoxy. Supposedly there are some new gels that work with epoxy.


----------



## Net 30

Sublime said:


> Especially as I get older lol. But seriously it keeps the COG down, is easy to get on and off of, arguably doesn't spook the fish as bad, I can use it as a chair, etc


Man if I was 10 years younger, 20lbs lighter and it was 12" wider, it would be a real temptation.


----------



## Steve Jenkins

mtoddsolomon said:


> My skiff actually floats in air, it's got a draft of -4". They did laminate it with unicorn tears, and fairy grounds so that must have something to do with it.


Man, I was about to order a Nomad but I think I want you to build my boat now.


----------



## Steve Jenkins

gh_estero said:


> The Outlaw is a badass microskiff! This one below is mine. Hull #007. Wilds & Jordan built this sweet boat for me and delivered it back in February.
> 
> View attachment 80142
> 
> 
> View attachment 80144
> View attachment 80146
> View attachment 80148



Do those cup holder get in the way on the platforms? I like that idea.


----------



## gh_estero

Steve Jenkins said:


> Do those cup holder get in the way on the platforms? I like that idea.


Not in the way on the poling platform. I think the cup holder on the casting platform could have been done in the front and been more effective, but I asked for it in the rear. Or you could go without it and just balance your beer.


----------



## Steve Jenkins

gh_estero said:


> Not in the way on the poling platform. I think the cup holder on the casting platform could have been done in the front and been more effective, but I asked for it in the rear. Or you could go without it and just balance your beer.



Thanks man. I am going to order a Nomad this week. I will practice my beer balancing between now and when I have to make that decision. I never thought about the cup holder there until I saw yours. Now it’s time to learn patience and flip flop on options/colors while I wait. 

I may reach out to via PM with questions about what you’d have done differently and what you love about how you had them build yours.


----------



## trekker

gh_estero said:


> Not in the way on the poling platform. I think the cup holder on the casting platform could have been done in the front and been more effective, but I asked for it in the rear. Or you could go without it and just balance your beer.


Why'd you ask for it in the rear?


----------



## Net 30

This thread is over 1-year old. Curious if anyone else has bought an Outlaw or had any experience fishing one?

Would love to hear a 1-year ownership review!


----------



## tcov

I believe @Charles Hadley has one.


----------



## ZisMe

Net 30 said:


> This thread is over 1-year old. Curious if anyone else has bought an Outlaw or had any experience fishing one?
> 
> Would love to hear a 1-year ownership review!


Ive had mine for 9 or 10 months now. Love it. Also, Wilds’ customer service after delivery has been as good as it gets. Wouldn’t hesitate to build a boat with them again.


----------



## Billthechair

ZisMe said:


> Ive had mine for 9 or 10 months now. Love it. Also, Wilds’ customer service after delivery has been as good as it gets. Wouldn’t hesitate to build a boat with them again.


I'm sure it poles nicely. How does it handle a chop, and have you ever fished three anglers ( who know what they are doing) on a flats skiff? Which power do you have? Thanks for the input.


----------



## Charles Hadley

I love my outlaw, and second wilds customer service. Everyone can debate boats,if you are really wanting to know the answers to your questions ask for a demo or book Bryan Vaughn at off the hook.


----------



## ZisMe

Charles is certainly on point there - but opinions are a lot easier to come by than demos. Not looking for a debate, but the Outlaw likely takes a 2-3’ chop worse than a Chittum, fishes 3 dudes worse than a Chittum, and on a good day, may pole nearly as well as a Chittum.


----------



## Charles Hadley

Hahahaha ,was built to pole in flood and mud looks cooler than a chittum though.🤣


----------



## sidelock

East Cape said:


> Not a Skiff or Poling skiff.
> This is a segment/sector we have protected under the "USVPA"...
> Please show me a skiff/poling skiff before the EVOx that has a hybrid tab set up?
> I'm well aware in other sectors some may have done it. Again, different class and they may not have filled for a VPA on it too?
> We did it in our sector and did it the right legal way and it was accepted. This is one of many other features we have protected and will continue to protect on other models and future models. This and future things is what makes us unique...As the years go on it is getting harder to be different and when you have something different you have to now protect it as others will jump on it.
> Some of you may think this is bad and others get it and understand? The GLIDE is also $16,500 for boat/trailer set-up with poling platform and pp clips. Were not threatened by anybody as we embrace competition! We've been saying that since 2004. Choice is good for the consumer and we are happy to be a part of that!


So if you take an existing idea from a vessel and apply it to a different vessel, it's considered unique and is eligible for copy right infringements protection ?


----------



## Fishshoot

Wouldn't the Nomad be the comparable to the Chittum, not the Outlaw?


----------



## jsnipes

Fishshoot said:


> Wouldn't the Nomad be the comparable to the Chittum, not the Outlaw?


yea, the Outlaw is a significantly smaller boat than the Chittum. More Caimen-like in size

Nomad is 4 degrees of deadrise and probably most comparable vs. one of the Chittums (2 or 12) and HB Pro.


----------



## ZisMe

Fishshoot said:


> Wouldn't the Nomad be the comparable to the Chittum, not the Outlaw?


Yeah, bad joke, sorry


----------



## Charles Hadley

As too east Cape comment ,ughhhhhhh


----------



## Charles Hadley

ZisMe said:


> Yeah, bad joke, sorry


Great joke,think most saw where you were going with that,I just insert hells bay also and laugh some more.


----------

